# Detailing shop



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all I'm just wondering is there where any shops local to bolton/Manchester area anyone can recommend 
Many thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk
Bamber Bridge Preston


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Auto Craze


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

camerashy said:


> http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk
> Bamber Bridge Preston


dont know if james has much stock as he is closing the shop down and focussing more on detailing as per facebook


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would have thought Matt aka Stangalang has got be to be worth considering in Saddleworth


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

lowejackson said:


> I would have thought Matt aka Stangalang has got be to be worth considering in Saddleworth


Absolutely, last time I was there he was building up a nice set of products for retail sales.


----------

